# Biscayne reports?



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Heading down homestead way this weekend. How's the fishing been in the Biscayne or Card Sound area been lately?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Mullet run is in full swing, plenty of snook to be found. Lots of smaller tarpon lingering as well. Bonefish are schooled up and enjoying cooler water temps.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

The amount of finger mullet in the bay right now is astonishing. There's so many predatory species are taking advantage of the peak mullet run. 

Here's a few picks from last weeks trip. 

















This 34" giant was caught on Sunday while sight fishing along a shoreline in Manatee Bay.


----------

